# Any major problems with the GTO - 05 specifically



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi, 
Don't have a GTO but do have a question. I have been considering getting a CTS-V but understand from some of the web sites that they have quite a bit of electrical problems with them.

How do the GTOs do in that regard ??

Since the Vette, GTO and CTS-V have essentially the same drive line it seems to be a choice between the three.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

I have had only one minor problem with the passenger side lock in the 6 months that I have owned my 05 GTO. The overall build quality is very good to excellent.

The CTS-V was actually the first car that I drove, and thought that my decision would be between the CTS-V and the C6 Vette. I don't know if you have driven the CTS-V yet, but I was totally disappointed.

Pulling out of the dealer lot, at very light throttle, I got unbelievable wheel hop. It just couldn't get any power down. On top of it, the interior looks kind of like a Chevy Cavalier. For $50 k list you get hard plastic molded door panels and a plastic dash. Compare them side by side, and I think you will see that the GTO puts the CTS-v to shame. No contest, even if they were priced the same, and they are charging $20 more for the car...No Way.

Buy the GTO, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

So far so good with mine. arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

for the 05 i had like many others the gas pedal sensor. the gto would go into safty mode and the gas pedal will have to be replace. the 05 is the only car that i know thats has the eletronic throtle control. do a seach on safty mode, gas pedal sensor to get more info. But i love this car. for the price and what it comes with and what it can do, no contest


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Doesn't the Vette have the "fly by wire" throttle control also ?? ?? ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

yes, it does.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i should have said ls2


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

My driver side power seat messed up. Had to wait a few days for my dealer to get a motor shipped from another dealer, and a day to get the seat fixed. Wasn't too bad. ;/


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

My mirrors wouldn't go down but would go left, right, and up.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I happen to own a four month old CTS which is the same body style the V has. I'm currently going through a Lemon Law action on this car as it sits in my garage. To me there is no comparison between the two cars. The Caddy is very "loose" and poorly made IMO. The GTO is probably the most solid high performance car I've ever owned, and I've owned a LOT of performance cars over the past 40 years. GM just doesn't have the "stuff" anymore IMO.........it took an Aussie company to build this high quality machine. Go with the GTO, you will not regret it, believe me.

JET


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

At just over 4K miles, no problems whatsoever.

Changed the oil for the first time at just over 3K miles...level was still at the Full mark, and the oil looked almost new. :cheers


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Well I happen to own a four month old CTS which is the same body style the V has. I'm currently going through a Lemon Law action on this car as it sits in my garage. To me there is no comparison between the two cars. The Caddy is very "loose" and poorly made IMO. The GTO is probably the most solid high performance car I've ever owned, and I've owned a LOT of performance cars over the past 40 years. GM just doesn't have the "stuff" anymore IMO.........it took an Aussie company to build this high quality machine. Go with the GTO, you will not regret it, believe me.
> 
> JET


It's too bad the GTO isn't selling like hot cakes. It would send a message that "this is what they all should be like", but folks are scooping up Mustangs and other imports. So, sadly, things probably won't change, not for a while anyway.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I haven't had any problems with mine except that the ack left turn signal bulb went out...but nothin else. This cars build quality is very superior to a lot of the cars on the road today. arty: 
Hope you find what your lookin for.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

I would buy a 2nd one for the wife if I could afford it! arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

the way prices are dropping, no reason why you couldnt. there is an 04 by me thats selling for 19k right now........


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> GM just doesn't have the "stuff" anymore IMO.........it took an Aussie company to build this high quality machine.


I wonder what is going to happen to the quality when they start building them in the US in 2007?


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

I wish all you guys would STOP tell everybody how well this car is made, how great everything is, how much power it has, how great the BUILD quality is.............

GOD, before you know it, EVERYONE will want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, everything they said is true.............and more............puts every one of my last 7 corvettes to shame as far as build quality is concerned. This GTO is tight, quiet and a great car to have.

I just wish for three things:

1. Less weight.............3300 would be just about right.

2. Better cornering without body lean.

3. Better stopping power..........14 inch rotors up front.


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

Ive had mine for a few months and nothing has gone wrong. The only thing I notice is the loud valve terrain which is typical for all LS series motors...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

My problem is with my trunk... I got a sweet speaker box but it weighs 50 pounds, It moves around in the trunk and also causes MEAN holeshot dip :willy: .. I could have custom fiberglass ones made for the two sides and the weight ratio would be better distributed, but ill only be able to shave like 10 pounds off the total weight...but...but.. I LOVE MY BASS... 

I guess i cant have the best of both worlds :willy: arty:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Rear replaced under warranty @ 1,700 miles. Didn't fail me...just talked to me to much.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

My air bag failure light came on a 14000 miles had the dealer fix, replaced the air bag module only to have the light come back on a day latter... Driver side seat loose... dealer has parts on order... none in country

other than that I love the car


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Rear replaced under warranty @ 1,700 miles. Didn't fail me...just talked to me to much.


Same here but at 2000 miles. No problems now at 11,000 miles. 

While the drivetrains may be similiar +- , the price for a fully loaded GTO is much
cheaper than a Vette or a CTS-V...


----------

